# How fast is HD 720p video recorded onto the memory card?



## PC Hobbyist

I read you can use a class 4 or higher SDHC card to record HD video. I have a new Canon Powershot SD780is, which records HD video at 720p.

I have two questions:

1. How fast is the video recorded onto the card?
2. Will I notice a big difference between a class 4 and a class 6 SDHC card?

BTW - I had a 16gb Transcend SDHC class 6 card (from Amazon). It died after 5 weeks - the pictures simply disappeared and the card is not readable anywhere. I researched the problem online, and found that apparently A LOT of people are having that exact same problem with the 16gb line of Transcend cards. I was really surprised to read how many complaints there were. So, my advice to everyone here is to stay away from Transcend 16gb cards!!!  Apparently the 8 gb cards are okay, but I still wouldn't trust them after my experience.

Thanks for any help with my two questions.


----------



## Laquer Head

High Definition-----Standard Definition
1,280 x 720---640 x 480---320 x 240
30 fps------------- 30 fps---------30 fps
Movie size (KB/sec.)---2,955---1,316---394
2GB 	10 min. 53 sec.---23 min. 49 sec.---1 hr. 13 min. 10 sec.
8GB 	43 min. 32 sec.---1 hr. 35 min. 11 sec.---4 hr. 52 min. 24 sec.


----------



## Laquer Head

sorry that its hard to read^^


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Laquer Head said:


> High Definition        Standard Definition
> 1,280 x 720         640 x 480     320 x 240
> 30 fps                   30 fps                  30 fps
> Movie size (KB/sec.)---2,955---1,316---394
> 2GB     10 min. 53 sec.---23 min. 49 sec.---1 hr. 13 min. 10 sec.
> 8GB     43 min. 32 sec.---1 hr. 35 min. 11 sec.---4 hr. 52 min. 24 sec.


Wow - thanks! Good info to have!
So, it looks like my camera would record HD 720p at about 3MB/sec (which I guess is why you need at least a class 4 card).

The cost of a Kingston 16gb SDHC class 4 or class 6 is the same online. On ebay, I can get the class 6 for the same price Amazon offers the class 4. So, I guess I'll go with the class 6 Kingston card from ebay.

I've never used Kingston for SD cards (only for RAM), but I suppose they are good quality cards.


----------



## Laquer Head

PC Hobbyist said:


> Wow - thanks! Good info to have!
> So, it looks like my camera would record HD 720p at about 3MB/sec (which I guess is why you need at least a class 4 card).
> 
> The cost of a Kingston 16gb SDHC class 4 or class 6 is the same online. On ebay, I can get the class 6 for the same price Amazon offers the class 4. So, I guess I'll go with the class 6 Kingston card from ebay.
> 
> I've never used Kingston for SD cards (only for RAM), but I suppose they are good quality cards.



Yeah.,I swear by Lexar but Kingston is good and also the new SanDisks. Depending where you live, SanDisk had some great sales/rebates on 4,8 and 16's in the last few weeks. 

Maybe it was just in Canada?! not sure


----------



## PC Hobbyist

I live in Germany. I haven't seen any specials here on SanDisk cards. I guess I'll give the Kingston one a try. I just hope it really is a Kingston card.   I was surprised to see the price for Kingston lower than for Transcend cards. Here is the link - if you're curious.
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Laquer Head

Nice man!! Class6 are great!

No problem, glad I could help


----------

